
Is This the Beginning of the End for Facebook? - pcosty
https://www.forbes.com/sites/billybambrough/2020/06/30/is-this-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-facebook/#11c82bc876ae
======
op03
All I know is the solutions needed to improve things don't exist. Atleast the
people I meet working in social media and advertising are very unsure these
days about what is going to work. Its a big contrast to few years back where
confidence was sky high about what they were doing.

Who knows whether solutions are 2 years or 10-20 years of psychological,
sociological and regulatory trial and error away.

All I know is that trial and error period on 2 billion lab rats will keep
compounding the problems. It's hard to see fun times ahead for any of these
companies.

------
omosubi
Does more than a fraction of their userbase care about the hate speech stuff?
They might be losing advertisers but they'll all come back once the social
unrest dies down. Being able to advertise to a quarter of the world isn't an
opportunity most marketers would pass up on

------
dfinityap
short answer yes long answer oh hell yes

